# Table Saw Guard (With Pics)



## seaco (15 Aug 2006)

I always found the standard crown guard quite limiting on the cuts it will allow you to make on my saw so while trolling through some web pages I came across this, so I attempted to make one...

It seems to have turned out ok but I haven't used it in anger as yet (only finished it today) I have used my own method of fixing bars as the one I saw (pardon the pun) had a bar that was fixed to the far end of the table on legs...

Any questions please ask!


----------



## wizer (15 Aug 2006)

blimey, as Punch used to say... "That's the way to do it" !

Very clever indeed


----------



## Anonymous (15 Aug 2006)

You've got to be an engineer!!!!!!


----------



## Philly (15 Aug 2006)

Very nice Lee. Be interested to see how it works in practise.
Philly


----------



## devonwoody (16 Aug 2006)

I reckon you were good at mecanno as well many years ago?

Dado next stop?


----------



## Mcluma (16 Aug 2006)

Perfect, perfect perfect,

But

Why don't you put a roller on the front of the guard, so when you something through the saw, the guard is automaticaly raised????

so the quard is always the correct hight, and you do not bump anything against the guard, which good put it out of alingment!!!

But an absolut A+ for engeneering


----------



## seaco (16 Aug 2006)

Mcluma":2zudo5pw said:


> Perfect, perfect perfect,
> 
> But
> 
> ...



The guard is tight enough so when it's raised it will stay put at any height, the roller idea is good but the guard would be a bit heavy I think to easily raise!

This is the link I used to make one yourself
http://members.aol.com/Alamaral/Guard.html


----------



## seaco (20 Aug 2006)

Now it's done it works well, hopefully it will never need to do it's job and protect me, fingers crossed while I still have them...lol, but it made me remember how much I hate working in metal it's dirty, smelly, unforgiving and the grinding dust gets everywhere, give me my lovely wood anytime... :wink:


----------



## wrightclan (4 Sep 2006)

Very well designed and made. =D> I wonder if you've calculated your costs in materials? I've thought of making one, but wonder if cost might not approach Axminster's one. That said, yours looks more robust than Axminster's one.

Brad


----------



## seaco (4 Sep 2006)

wrightclan":2n95tpqg said:


> Very well designed and made. =D> I wonder if you've calculated your costs in materials? I've thought of making one, but wonder if cost might not approach Axminster's one. That said, yours looks more robust than Axminster's one.
> 
> Brad




Hi
I guess the metal cost about £15, I had the perspex laying around, the hose is from an old Dyson...

It really wasn't that hard to make, I'm no metal worker but if you take it step by step it isn't to daunting!

Please ask if you need any advice...


----------

